# water clarity



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey guys.hopin to get down to the OR this wknd. Being that I only flyfish it helps to have some visibility/clarity to the water. Done well to great at meldahl every time I go but gotta have some clarity to the water . Any observations on water conditions? Clear enough to do well on artificials?,thanks,TC1


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

TC1, if you don't get a response soon, I'll stop by the Neville ramp on the way home and take a look. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you don't hear from me (in case I forget ). I only live about 10 minutes from there and it's on my way home from work.

It seems like after that hard rain we had, it has taken longer than normal to clear up, but I haven't been to the OR in over a week, so maybe it's cleared up.

CW


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

The OR is nice in spite of the recent rains. I work for Cincinnati Water Works in the Lab & we monitor the river daily. Turbidity is a value determining water clarity; so a turbidity of say 300 is muddy water, whereas a turb of 25 is virtually clear to our fishing standards. The official turbidity of the OR today is 17. Go & enjoy.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

17!?!? Wow! thanks a ton! Been watching the graphs and was hoping it had been down and steady long enough to clear out some but that's great! Thanks, TC1


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

TC1, I'm not familiar with their turbidity measures, but I did stop by Neville today and the water looked muddy to me. Standing on the side of the boat ramp, I'd estimate visibility at about 6".

Let me put it this way, if I were fishing for hybrids or white bass in that water, I'd be starting with a bait that made some noise or moved the water (Ratl Trap, swim shad, rooster tail, etc.) to attract the fish close enough to see it.


CW


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

TC1, just got back from Tanners Creek, water is muddy, not murky, MUDDY, read my lips with tons of crap in the water, had to run the boat at only about 70% or else I would come up on small logs,sticks too quick, and btw, 2 of us, fished for cats for about 6 hrs, I had the only hit but landed 2 fish, both on fresh shad, a 6 lb channel and a 1+ lb flattie that I didnt know was there, nice little suprise!

Stay awy for another few days, 
Salmonid


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks much,'preciate the heads up guys,glad I checked in here before taking off after work.Hmmm,plan B now I guess,it's closer/cheaper anyways,TC1


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Checked at the New Richmond ramp this evening (Saturday).
It is definitely murky at best. Personally, I wouldn''t call it muddy, but definitely murky, but certainly fishable.

It has dropped back down to standard summertime pool.

Go Fish!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I fished friday afternoon and the water was very fishable cought a bunch of fish??Water was not clear but it was not muddy by a long shot..


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

It looked prety good as we passed it last nt after fishing some OR tribs(good fishing in white oak),almost green. I'll be down there later this wk as I have vaca time I gotta burn,TC1


----------

